# Any thoughts on the BX2230?



## farmallb (Nov 6, 2003)

I went to a Kubota dealer recently and looked at the BX1830, 2230, and 7510.

I am interested in opinions on these tractors, especially the 2230. I am leaning towards a tractor of that size/maneuverability. I am very interested in getting the FEL and using it a lot.

If anyone can tell me more about this tractor than what I can read on the Kubota website, I would appreciate it.

Also, is there a certian time of year to get the best deals on tractors? I was quoted $12,200 for the 2230 with a 60 inch mid mount mower and the FEL. I don't know if that is a very good deal or not.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm not sure if the pricing is a good deal or not, although it seems like it is in the ballpark if compared to a JD 2210 which is what I have.

What will be your primary uses for the machine and how much land will you be working? That should help you make the decision between the 3 models. Also, if you are going to switch between FEL and mowing a lot, how does the ease of attachment mounting and removal compare?

As far as I know the BX 2230 is a good machine.


----------



## farmallb (Nov 6, 2003)

The primary use will be to finish mow 2 acres of land with it's 60 inch mid mount mower. It would also be used to move piles of dirt and work up a garden a couple of times per year. Occasionally, it will be used to brushog 15 acres of rough pasture and finish mow 2 to 3 acres of lawn on that property.

The small area it will be in for 90% of the time leads me to the BX2230 versus the 7510. Plus the dealer told me that the 7510 isn't capable of doing much more than the 2230. Case in point: he said that neither one would run a 5 foot brushog. They will run a 42 inch brushog though.

I plan to switch out the FEL quite a bit, but haven't researched how easy/hard that will be. I haven't checked out the JD 2210 since the JD dealer here is not customer friendly. I definitely need to do more research, which is why I am here asking questions.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallb _
> *The primary use will be to finish mow 2 acres of land with it's 60 inch mid mount mower. It would also be used to move piles of dirt and work up a garden a couple of times per year. Occasionally, it will be used to brushog 15 acres of rough pasture and finish mow 2 to 3 acres of lawn on that property.
> 
> The small area it will be in for 90% of the time leads me to the BX2230 versus the 7510. Plus the dealer told me that the 7510 isn't capable of doing much more than the 2230. Case in point: he said that neither one would run a 5 foot brushog. They will run a 42 inch brushog though.
> ...


I good or bad dealer is a big consideration when you are making a major purchase.

Looks like the BX2230 with the 60"MMM would serve you well. You could probably use something bigger for the 15 acres of brush hogging, but then you would have too much tractor for the finish mowing, especially if you have tight turns, trees etc. The 42' brush hog should serve you well if your only doing it occasionaly and not expecting to do it all in a day or two. Let us know what you decide, or if you have more questions.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

my brother in law got one.. (im very very jealous) he paid around 12,000 for the FEL but bought a bush hogger... (purchased seperate) 

Nice machine


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice machines, have you looked at the 2410? More bells and whistles. The big thing I don't like about this machines is the ergonomics, such as the foot pedal placement with the brakes and the hydro pedal on the same side and the heel pedal for reverse. The FEL joystick does not stay on the tractor when you remove the FEL as well I believe. Nowhere near as much operator room on the operator station as the Deeres. 

Kubota makes a great quality machine. I suggest you demo and compare as many colors and types as you think might be up for consideration. 

I personally feel you may like the Deere 2210 or 4110. Have you looked at those yet? 

In any case, if the ergonomics of the Kubota suit you; I am sure you will be very happy with the Kub.


----------



## farmallb (Nov 6, 2003)

Chief:

I haven't looked at the 2410 or the JD 2210 or 4110 yet. I have looked at the Massey Ferguson GC2300. It looks to be about the same as the Kubota BX2230.

I guess I should try more models to figure out what suits me ergonomically. I am used to a Ford 8N which is completely different than the tractors that I am looking at now.

I might have to give the JD dealer another try, but the last time I was there they were rude and acted as if they didn't need or want my business.

I thought that I might see if one of these dealers would allow me to test a machine so I could see if they would do the job. I think that I need to do more research before jumping in and making the purchase. Any other information you or anyone else might have for me would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Randy


----------

